# arboreal tarantulas



## meaghan (May 29, 2011)

I would like another arboreal T. I already have a pink toe and want a different species. What are the best ones for me to get? I would like a docile one that doesn't cost a gazillion dollars. I'm heading to a reptile expo next weekend so I need some answers before then. Thanks for your help!


----------



## astraldisaster (May 29, 2011)

meaghan said:


> I would like another arboreal T. I already have a pink toe and want a different species. What are the best ones for me to get? I would like a docile one that doesn't cost a gazillion dollars. I'm heading to a reptile expo next weekend so I need some answers before then. Thanks for your help!


When you say you have a pinktoe, I'm guessing you mean _A. avicularia_? If you're open to getting another _Avicularia_ species, , I say go for _A. versicolor_, _A. purpurea_, or _A. diversipes_. They're all beautiful and unique. Otherwise, as far as arboreals go, not very many are docile enough to be handled.

If you aren't planning to handle it, you could always try _Poecilotheria regalis_. Pokies have a bad reputation, but they're way more skittish than they are defensive. Do your research, respect it, and you should be fine. _P. regalis_ is very affordable, too.

The only other genus I could think to suggest would be _Tapinauchenius_. They're relatively docile and beautiful, but nervous (I wouldn't handle them).


----------



## xeluc (May 29, 2011)

I second Tapinauchenius. If you don't want to handle, Psalmopoeus can be really cool too.


----------



## synyster (May 29, 2011)

docile arboreals = Avicularia's. This is the genus you want to get if you want a docile climber. For the rest, i'd personally choose P.irminia, P.regalis or if you don't mind an even nastier temper, H.maculata.

For the rest that need's to be said, I agree with astraldisaster.


----------



## MrEMojo (May 29, 2011)

Id suggest P. irminia. They are very easy to come by and run at a fairly affordable price. 
Gorgeous too!


----------



## FrostyCakee (May 29, 2011)

if you dont mind getting another Avicularia sp. go for a A. versicolor. Very beautiful tarantula and is quite docile. 
other then the avic sp i dont know any other arboreal T's that are docile.lol.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 29, 2011)

synyster said:


> docile arboreals = Avicularia's. This is the genus you want to get if you want a docile climber. For the rest, i'd personally choose P.irminia, P.regalis or if you don't mind an even nastier temper, H.maculata.
> 
> For the rest that need's to be said, I agree with astraldisaster.


Nastier temper and venom. I wouldnt recommend OW for her yet. 

Check out other Avicularia, Psalmopoeus, Iridopelma, and Tapinauchenius.


----------



## campj (May 30, 2011)

Psalmopoeus are far from friendly. My irminia is one of the spiders I like to deal with the least. Cambredgei is not shy either.


----------



## Bumblingbear (May 30, 2011)

I have to give a +1 for an Avicularia versicolor.

My versicolor sling is the only one I feel comfortable handling.  It's calm enough it won't make a mad dash into nowhere and hurt itself.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 30, 2011)

campj said:


> Psalmopoeus are far from friendly. My irminia is one of the spiders I like to deal with the least. Cambredgei is not shy either.


Whoops. Didn't see where she said docile.


----------



## Raven9464 (May 30, 2011)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) are semi-arboreal and if you get one as a sling, go through some awesome color changes as they grow/molt.  They are awesome webbers, hardy, eat well, and docile. You will pay less for a sling as well.  I highly recommend one of these!


----------



## Falk (May 30, 2011)

_Avicularia diversipes_ are no way near docile


----------



## Lawnmower599 (May 30, 2011)

p.cambridgei
they cost the same as p.irminia and have a more docile temper
from my experiance a.versicolor are not too nice i would go for a a.purpurea or a.peru purple both nice avics with a docile temper and both look great


----------



## BrettG (May 30, 2011)

A.bicegoi......


----------



## synyster (May 30, 2011)

Lawnmower599 said:


> p.cambridgei
> they cost the same as p.irminia and have a more docile temper
> from my experiance a.versicolor are not too nice i would go for a a.purpurea or a.peru purple both nice avics with a docile temper and both look great


I'm confused:? Are you saying that P.cambridgei are more docile than A.versicolor? If we generalize the species behavior, I wouldn't quite agree here...


----------



## BrettG (May 30, 2011)

Just a heads up,since it was not mentioned.Taps have a HOT bite,and IMHO next to an S.cal are the fastest t's out there....Just something to keep in mind


----------



## theconmacieist (May 30, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Just a heads up,since it was not mentioned.Taps have a HOT bite,and IMHO next to an S.cal are the fastest t's out there....Just something to keep in mind


 What would you compare the bite to(full dose from adult)?


----------



## BrettG (May 30, 2011)

From what I have READ( no personal experience) not far off from pokies....


----------



## ArachnoYak (May 30, 2011)

Psalmopoeus cambridgeii all the way.  One of the most underrated spiders out there.  Beautiful silver-green coloration, handleable, no urticating hairs.  Way more out in the open than a P. irminia, and an entertaining feeder as well.  Will literally catch prey out of mid-air.


----------



## synyster (May 30, 2011)

BrettG said:


> From what I have READ( no personal experience) not far off from pokies....


True. Psalmo's and Tap's have a nasty bite for NW's. But either way, whatever arboreal you get, if it's not an Avicularia sp., respect and caution is a *must* (though IMO, the same goes even for Avic's).

Edit: to reply to the post above me, I just don't recommend handling any Psalmopoeus species. Yes P.cambridgei is well mannered compared to it's P.irminia cousin, but they are fast and unpredictable and can pack a nasty bite.


----------



## theconmacieist (May 30, 2011)

All and all I would say go with what you are comfortable with. If you have your heart set on one with a little more venom and you use your common sense and do your research you will be fine.


----------



## ArachnoYak (May 30, 2011)

synyster said:


> Edit: to reply to the post above me, I just don't recommend handling any Psalmopoeus species. Yes P.cambridgei is well mannered compared to it's P.irminia cousin, but they are fast and unpredictable and can pack a nasty bite.


I've handled both P. irminia and P. cambridgeii for years and have never had any issues.  And the fact that they have no urts puts them at the top of the list.  Fast yes, unpredictable no.


----------



## astraldisaster (May 30, 2011)

Falk said:


> _Avicularia diversipes_ are no way near docile


Oh? Are they more defensive than other members of the genus? My two slings seem docile.



BrettG said:


> Just a heads up,since it was not mentioned.Taps have a HOT bite,and IMHO next to an S.cal are the fastest t's out there....Just something to keep in mind


I was under the impression that their bite would be similar to an Avic's. I take back the recommendation, then.

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

How about _Avicularia minatrix_? They look quite different from other pinktoes:


----------



## gromgrom (May 30, 2011)

my experience (from 1/2 to 4"):

P. imirnia: more likely to freak out and run and escape. VERY skittish. Less potent venom

P. regalis: runs away but keeps in the container pretty well. Venom is more potent.


----------



## HotPocket (May 30, 2011)

I just got A. versicolor and A. metallica recently. The metallica is way calmer than the versi. if you want to handle it i would say metallica. But the versi is gorgeous! So you really cant go wrong with either.


----------



## Mattybofmd (May 30, 2011)

Id say Avicularia Urticans or Purpurea out of my Versicolor, Bicegoi, Huriana, Metallica, Diversipes and Minatrix those 2 are the most docile and Purpurea is stunning


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 31, 2011)

Raven9464 said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) are semi-arboreal and if you get one as a sling, go through some awesome color changes as they grow/molt.  They are awesome webbers, hardy, eat well, and docile. You will pay less for a sling as well.  I highly recommend one of these!


I really wouldn't agree with this, simply because GBB's have been know to be VERY skittish! Mine is EXTREMELY skittish.


----------



## synyster (May 31, 2011)

I just can't believe that i'm actually reading posts that recommend handling P.cambridgei and P.irminia! My cambridgei literally tried to kill me today as I was only taking an exuvium out of the enclosure. Psalmo's are not recommended to be handled. Hooray to you who says he handled Psalmo's his while life and all I can say is that you have gotten lucky up until now. Your day will come i'm sure...

Now as the OP seem's to be fairly new to this genus, please do not post information like this that can lead to an unappreciated outcome.


----------



## grayzone (May 31, 2011)

synyster said:


> I just can't believe that i'm actually reading posts that recommend handling P.cambridgei and P.irminia! My cambridgei literally tried to kill me today as I was only taking an exuvium out of the enclosure. Psalmo's are not recommended to be handled. Hooray to you who says he handled Psalmo's his while life and all I can say is that you have gotten lucky up until now. Your day will come i'm sure...
> 
> Now as the OP seem's to be fairly new to this genus, please do not post information like this that can lead to an unappreciated outcome.


+5 syn lol.... told u id quote u one day;P    way to look out for the new guy lol just cuz ya CAN handle nasty ts doesnt mean YOU SHOULD!_* if ya play with fire...*_


----------



## ArachnoYak (May 31, 2011)

synyster said:


> I just can't believe that i'm actually reading posts that recommend handling P.cambridgei and P.irminia! My cambridgei literally tried to kill me today as I was only taking an exuvium out of the enclosure. Psalmo's are not recommended to be handled. Hooray to you who says he handled Psalmo's his while life and all I can say is that you have gotten lucky up until now. Your day will come i'm sure...
> 
> Now as the OP seem's to be fairly new to this genus, please do not post information like this that can lead to an unappreciated outcome.


It's really not that big of deal.  It won't work if you're scared though.  But please let's not paint these spiders as unhandlable because yours tried to "kill" you.  For the op I still recommend P. cambridgeii and P. irminia.  Disregard this nonsense about them being "nasty" spiders.  If well-fed and watered they are well behaved arachnids.


----------



## synyster (May 31, 2011)

Boorantula said:


> It's really not that big of deal.* It won't work if you're scared though.*  But please let's not paint these spiders as unhandlable because yours tried to "kill" you.  For the op I still recommend P. cambridgeii and P. irminia.  Disregard this nonsense about them being "nasty" spiders.  If well-fed and watered they are well behaved arachnids.


Ok please do not tell me you are one of those people who think that spiders _feel you fear..._

I do not know your level of experience with T's but all I can say is after 17 years in the hobby and 8 years of keeping Psalmo's, i've never seen one of mine _not_ be somewhat defensive. I'm glad you can prove your level of testosterone by handling yours, but suggesting that to a beginner is wrongful information. It's not that I don't recommend this spider to the OP as I even suggested H.maculata earlier, but never would I mention to just go and handle it because some idiot on youtube did. Of course you may have got 1 calm Psalm, but I have a docile P.murinus and I don't suggest anyone to handle them just because of that. And given your spider has just been well fed and out of it's enclosure with cool temps in the house, any specimen will be less prone to bite. But hey, tell me, is it worth the risk?

Overall, my experience and my opinion says don't handle Psalmo's.


----------



## meaghan (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your input. Ive been doing my research on all the species mentioned, and ive narrowed it down to A. purpurea, A. versicolor, and P. cambridgei. Hopefully the breeder has them and at a good price. I will post on saturday what T i get.


----------



## campj (May 31, 2011)

Go for the versi, cambredgei isn't all that friendly (despite what some would have you believe), and the other avic is a little more pricey.


----------



## synyster (May 31, 2011)

campj said:


> Go for the versi, cambredgei isn't all that friendly (despite what some would have you believe), and the other avic is a little more pricey.


+1 for the versi. Beautiful docile arboreal species


----------



## ArachnoYak (May 31, 2011)

synyster said:


> Ok please do not tell me you are one of those people who think that spiders _feel you fear..._
> 
> I do not know your level of experience with T's but all I can say is after 17 years in the hobby and 8 years of keeping Psalmo's, i've never seen one of mine _not_ be somewhat defensive. I'm glad you can prove your level of testosterone by handling yours, but suggesting that to a beginner is wrongful information. It's not that I don't recommend this spider to the OP as I even suggested H.maculata earlier, but never would I mention to just go and handle it because some idiot on youtube did. Of course you may have got 1 calm Psalm, but I have a docile P.murinus and I don't suggest anyone to handle them just because of that. And given your spider has just been well fed and out of it's enclosure with cool temps in the house, any specimen will be less prone to bite. But hey, tell me, is it worth the risk?
> 
> Overall, my experience and my opinion says don't handle Psalmo's.


Let's just say my level of experience exceeds yours by about 10 years and that should suffice.  I don't handle my Psalmos to "prove" my "level of testosterone".  It's a matter of practicality. I usually clean the enclosure with one hand and hold the spider with the other.  I don't much care for youtube idiots either.  And I've got several dozen psalmos that are well-behaved, well-fed and *well-heated*.  My t-room is like a jungle.  And I'm not telling the OP to handle  P. murinus.  We're talking about a P. cambridgeii here.  

Overall my experience and my opinion tells me that P. cambridgeii or P. irminia both make great starter arboreals

To the OP get comfortable with your T and its movements and you can handle it.  Psalmos are much better than Avics during handling because there are no urticating hairs to deal with.


----------



## synyster (May 31, 2011)

Bravo:clap: Psalm's better handlers than Avic's huh? I think that's said it all...

And it's _cambridgei_ with only one "*i*"

Edit: I'm retiring from this thread before I get too mad and post mean and useless words. Go ahead OP, do whatever you want and listen to the nonsense of the know it all above me. Don't forget to post it in the bite reports afterwards...


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 31, 2011)

Psalmos are not good for handling, much less handling by a beginner. Sure Avics don't have urticating hairs, but their venom isn't as potent and they aren't as aggressive.


----------



## ArachnoYak (Jun 1, 2011)

synyster said:


> Bravo:clap: Psalm's better handlers than Avic's huh? I think that's said it all...
> 
> And it's _cambridgei_ with only one "*i*"
> 
> Edit: I'm retiring from this thread before I get too mad and post mean and useless words. Go ahead OP, do whatever you want and listen to the nonsense of the know it all above me. Don't forget to post it in the bite reports afterwards...


I'm here trying to help the OP and you're here being sarcastic and name-calling threatening to get "mean".  Go ahead and "get too mad and post mean", if that's what you're here for. Whatever that means.

I'm here to help someone new to arboreals by sharing some experience with their care.  Whether or not you handle is your preference as it is mine, it's not for everybody.    As far as "useless words", I'd say you've got that pretty well-covered already.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 1, 2011)

Boorantula said:


> Let's just say my level of experience exceeds yours by about 10 years and that should suffice.  I don't handle my Psalmos to "prove" my "level of testosterone".  It's a matter of practicality. I usually clean the enclosure with one hand and hold the spider with the other.  I don't much care for youtube idiots either.  And I've got several dozen psalmos that are well-behaved, well-fed and *well-heated*.  My t-room is like a jungle.  And I'm not telling the OP to handle  P. murinus.  We're talking about a P. cambridgeii here.
> 
> Overall my experience and my opinion tells me that P. cambridgeii or P. irminia both make great starter arboreals


So let me get this straight, synyster has been in the hobby for 17 years, but your experience exceeds his by 10 years? So you have 27 years of experience? Well that must mean you've been in the hobby quite some time...

Let's take a look



Boorantula said:


> Wow.  I just joined the boards, *got my first T today.*  She's a rosehaired chilean.  I hope she never escapes.


This one is from December of 2010, 5 months ago. Hmm..... Your *first* tarantula.

These are all also from December '10. 


Boorantula said:


> *I just got into the hobby* and I know I'm not the only one who keeps tarantulas in the great white north.





Boorantula said:


> Hi, please excuse me if I'm wrong as *I'm new to the hobby and I hope to someday handle my tarantula*, but I noticed condensation frost on that deli container in your Hetaroscodra macalata handling vid.  It looks like you just took it out of the fridge or freezer.  I've read on here of some people cooling down their tarantulas to make them easier to handle but I thought that it wasn't recommended.  If I have to do that before I handle my tarantula then maybe I shouldn't handle it at all.


From your own mouth, you have had a G. rosea for 5 months, and have only been in the hobby that long. And now you come on here running your mouth about how much experience you have. 



			
				Boorantula said:
			
		

> Let's just say my level of experience exceeds yours by about 10 years and that should suffice.


So I can't figure out why you are lying?

Good work, we can all read your posts and see how much experience you have. :clap:


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 1, 2011)

...oh, boy. This is getting a bit awkward.


----------



## blackrayne (Jun 1, 2011)

Boorantula said:


> It's a matter of practicality. I usually clean the enclosure with one hand and hold the spider with the other.
> 
> Overall my experience and my opinion tells me that P. cambridgeii or P. irminia both make great starter arboreals


....those 2 sentences make me not be able to believe anything else you say...how is it reasonable to hold any tarantula (let alone skittish arboreals) without all of your attention on it??...that is ignoring the handling/not handling debate all together, and focusing on having a venomous, jumpy spider in one hand and your attention on something else...that's just plain stupid...what if you dropped it, or it wiggled free and ran off, or you dropped its house and destroyed it,  or any of the other million things that could go wrong with this situation...why set yourself up for failure like that?...

...as far as the 2nd statement: NO P. cambridgeii or P. irminia are NOT docile, are not stable like avics, are very skittish, and i personally would not recommend them to someone who is looking for another avic type spider that can be handled (again, not touching that subject)...they are much faster, hotter, and tolerate mistakes a lot less than avics...with that said, they are BEAUTIFUL and i love mine and would recommend them to someone who wants to get a spider that will be a show stopper, just know what you are getting when you buy one...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 1, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> ...oh, boy. This is getting a bit awkward.


Tell me about it!!!;P


----------



## synyster (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew I was retired from the thread but...

@Chris  Thanks for pulling a Chuck Norris! I lol'd

Now to the OP, don't handle Psalmopoeus. Get a species your comfterable with and move on from that. I re-recommend A.versicolor


----------



## ArachnoYak (Jun 1, 2011)

Feel free to believe what you want to believe kids, you never show your aces.  Yeah I've only been keeping T's for 5 mos 

While we're looking things up I quite like this one:



synyster said:


> I had a P.Murinus that escaped 3 months prior toy daughters birth. It happens... . And i dont just house hot T's (i keep androctonus australis in there!). My 2 kids are 7yrs and 8 months old.


Oh yeah experience at work. OP you should take advice from this guy he obviously knows what he's doing. 



synyster said:


> Hi lightning123,
> Personally i dont even handle my Brachy's or Avic's and as you said, handling is a choice and no one can stop you if you decide to do so.


Then why recommend an avic when you don't even handle them yourself?



synyster said:


> Wow I  I just keep on forgetting P.reduncus even exists! Ok i failed...


Epic fail. Sounds like Psalmos aren't really your thing anyway.

*Here's a neat one* this is from today:



synyster said:


> ...but all I can say is after 17 years in the hobby...


And yet there's this one from the beginning of this month(May 2011):



synyster said:


> I've been into inverts for a while now (around 15yrs)


Which is it 15yrs? 17yrs?  1 yr? 5 yrs? Do you make it up as you go along?  Is it measured in increments?  ie 3 weeks=2years


----------



## Bosing (Jun 1, 2011)

To the TS, just stick with the Avicularia genus if you consider yourself a beginner wanting to handle arboreal Ts.  But be aware also that avics possess urtricating hair.  They just don't kick them like brachys do.  So don't go wondering why one day you'll get all itchy and stuff.

In my experience, my P. cambridgei, P. pulcher and P. irminia would not hesitate to show me their shining shimmering fangs whenever disturbed. So if you'd ask me if they're more "defensive/aggresive".... the answer is a resounding YES.  

And to Boorantula, you don't have to post your last post as clearly that is way off the topic and is not helping the thread starter in anyway.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 1, 2011)

*<mod note>*

Please keep to the topic. 

Some of the "rebuttal" is bordering on personal attacks. 

present your views, experience and opinions respectfully or infractions will ensue.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Jun 1, 2011)

I second the GBB but man I must have an angel of an H. mac bc mine is by far the calmest OW I have. By the way mine acts thats what I would recommend but I guess theres always an exception! Go with a versicolor or a GBB!!You will not regret it!!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 1, 2011)

Boorantula said:


> I've handled both P. irminia and P. cambridgeii for years and have never had any issues.  And the fact that they have no urts puts them at the top of the list.  Fast yes, unpredictable no.


So you've handled Psalmos for years, but when you got a G. rosea 5 months ago, you hoped to "someday" handle it?

I don't think anyone here can believe a word you say. 

On topic: 
Avicularia versicolor.


----------



## meaghan (Jun 1, 2011)

geez....if some of you guys were Ts, no one would ever hold you...all this vicious-ness and what-not...


----------



## JC50 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have both the versi color and a GBB and both are awesome tarantulas and i don`t think you would be disappointed with either choice.Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## synyster (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think it's viciousness as I was cleary trying to warn you against holding Psalmos. I think I stayed respectful and left the thread at the right moment. I got attacked after but feel no need to defend myself. I think it's just that anyone who has kept psalmos knows their not good for handling. Most T's are display pets only if you don't want it to result in a bad outcome. For this reason, lots of us have agreed to suggest you get Avicularia versicolor. Of course, you know what level of T you feel comfterable with, and if you decide on another species, feel free to ask for more precise information on that sp. In particular. Threads do not always derail like this but it happens. But luckily, most of the members here are respectful, friendly and honest 

Let us know for sure what your final decision is!


----------



## lovehatepassion (Jun 1, 2011)

definate thumbs up on the a. versicolor. my a. metallica is more docile than my B. albopilosum and shes pretty relaxed at her worst.


----------



## vegeta04 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well you could a get an avicularia or a Tapinauchenius species which would be cool. Or...... you could get something awesome like the Lampropelma violaceopes (singapore blue). They are bit defensive but nothing to worry about if you respect it and aren't planning on handling it
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## matt82 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, first time poster here, Interesting thread... :razz:

I have kept various exotics over the years, but like yourself (OP)I'm relatively new to T keeping too... 

I started with Avics - A. versicolor, A. geroldi, A. sp Peru... and a C. cyaneopubescens (GBB) thrown in for good measure...

Both Avics and GBBs were mentioned as starters, and having started with these myself, I would say yes, they are great starters, visually rewarding, generally savage appetites (esp the GBB) and are on show reasonably frequently...

I haven't kept one yet (although it is my next T) but from my research into these beautiful T's, P. irminia are not to be classed in the same bracket as the general bulk of the Avicularia genus, as far as potential handle-ability...  maybe not as lethal as some OW bites, but definitely a T to be healthily respected, still no reason not to get one, they are very attractive T's

I think common sense plays a big part, so in theory, if you wanted something a little more feisty, then get it!  P. irminia would be a cool choice T, but listen to ppl that are giving a warning!


Some photos of an Avic. versicolor, for the interest of the OP...

A. versicolor sling / juvi, this enclosure is no longer web-less lol



















Or a C. cyaneopubescens / GBB, although its not really an arboreal!  Having started with these myself, I would recommend either...






Post molt, MRP...


----------



## Shimotsukin (Jun 18, 2011)

In my experience whether a tarantula can be considered docile or not depends on the individual tarantula. I have had tarantulas considered docile by the general consensus act like demons and vice-versa . But with that being said, some species are generally more docile than others.


----------

